# Losing fish on surf rod



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been fishing in the surf for about ten years and just started using a couple of surf rods last year due to getting old and have to take a break once in awhile and I wanted something in the water while I was out. I fish in the 1st & second gut. My question is, I am losing fish that I know I've hooked but when I pull the spider weight out of the sand, the fish gets off. I was tying the S/W on the end with about 4' of mono on a swivel,with hook tied to the swivel on about 3 1/2' of fluorocarbon. Lately I have tried using the Carolina rig with a S/W. but some fish still getting off. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

My friend. I make rigs where the spider weight is attached to a snap swivel that, when lifted into the air by my surf rod, hangs at about mid-point of the length of my rig. 

1. Swivel crimped to about 26" of leader (80-120lb braided steel attached via crimp). I then slide a bead on, then a snap swivel, then another bead. I then crimp another swivel to the other end of the 26" leader.
2. I then cut off another 24-26" braided steel leader. Attach one end (via crimp) to secure it. Then I attach and crimp a hook to the other end.

This way, if a medium sized fish picks up my bait (preferred is a live mullet 10" or so long), it doesn't immediately feel the un-natural weight of the spider weight. Once it starts to run, the weight lifts and HOPEFULLY my bait (cut Whiting, live mullet, large piece of cut mullet, etc.) is well in its mouth. Hopefully it runs for 3-5 seconds before I attempt to set-the-hook. 

I think I have a drawn picture of the rig.... It's the image o the left, even though it shows the line being tied to the hardware, not crimped. Definitely crimp it together (but not too hard. I lost a sizeable fish (shark) last weekend on Matagorda because I over-crimped at the lower swivel. Drawing shows 18". I have since gone o 2' minimum.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Use circle hooks and you do not have to set the hook.


----------



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Will give it a try. I do use Circle hooks.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

If you are using circles let the fish run a bit before any additional drag.

Sometimes it takes awhile to get the hook moved to the corner of the mouth.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

For smaller fish under 28" I just use owner ligtht wire mutus 1/0-2/0. If the rod is wiggling at all you are hooked up already. For bullreds I just use gamakatsu octopus circle hooks 8/0. On the bullreds, they are usually hooked by the time you get to the rod. If they are being lazy just pull the weight up and get a good bow in the rod. 

-Zach


----------

